# GLoomis ultralight rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Photos soon to come and will be posted...

Just finished building my first ultralight rod. The rod is a graphite GLoomis 5'4" spinner rated for 1/64-1/8 oz and 2-6 lb test mono. Matched it up with a Quantum PTI ultralight reel and 2 lb mono. Sweet!

Practiced casting 1/64 oz Daredevil's in the nearby baseball field! Oh Yeah - watch out trout! Just might make the perfect spring setup for catching those schoolies in the Severn on white shad darts too! 

Sandcrab


----------

